# Geht das?

## Pujan

Hi

Wollt mich mal an Linux herantasten und hab mir Gentoo Linux 2007 x86 besorgt. 

Hab aber keine Ahnung ob das auf mein Laptop klappen würde.

Hier mein Laptop:

Przessor: Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2300 @ 1.66 Ghz

               L2 Cache 4.096

Speicher: 1.024 MB

Mainboard: Hewlett-Packerd 30A7

Grafikkarte: Nividia Geforce Go 7400

Wenns nicht geht bitte sagen wieso damit ich  aufrüsten kann.

----------

## Ampheus

Wieso sollte es nicht klappen?

Es könnte vielleicht mit einzelnen Komponenten geben, aber das sind meistens Kleinigkeiten, wie z.B. Temperatur-Sensoren. Insgesamt kann ich nur raten: Einfach mal ausprobieren, es sollte klappen.  :Smile: 

----------

## Pujan

Da bin ich aber erleichtert und vielen danke für die schnelle antwort.

----------

## Ampheus

Achja, hab ich fast vergessen: Willkommen im Forum  :Smile: 

Und dazu gibts noch nen Link: www.gentoo-wiki.com

----------

## xraver

Am besten mal eine LiveCD starten.

Wenn dort Sachen wie Grafik/Sound/LAN/WLAN? funktionieren, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.

----------

## Pujan

Danke ich glaub ich werd hier noch viel Zeit verbringen.  :Very Happy: 

Ja mach ich. Hab das in einer rar. datei. Muss ich das erst entpacken dan auf eine DVD brennen?

Da steht Live dvd installer drauf.

----------

## Ampheus

Installer ist problematisch, du solltest die manuelle Installation nehmen, glaub mir das ist besser.  :Smile: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml hier die Dokumentation dazu.

----------

## Pujan

Hmm.. könnte sein das es eine .iso Datei ist die kann ich dann auf ne cd-dvd brennen und dann booten oder ?

----------

## nikaya

 *Pujan wrote:*   

> Hmm.. könnte sein das es eine .iso Datei ist die kann ich dann auf ne cd-dvd brennen und dann booten oder ?

 

Jap,wichtig ist sie als ISO zu brennen und nicht als Daten-CD.Und die Bootreihenfolge muß im BIOS natürlich angepasst werden.

Auch von mir nochmal den Tipp:Nimm bitte nicht den graphischen Installer.Er macht noch Probleme und helfen kann hier im Forum bei Problemen auch niemand so recht.

Noch ein Tipp:Nimm am besten die Minimal-CD.Sie ist nur knapp 60MB groß,beinhaltet aber alles was als Rüstzeug gebraucht wird.Der Rest wird aus dem Internet geladen.Dann bist Du gleich auf dem aktuellen Stand und mußt wenig nach der Installation aktualisieren.

Achja,herzlich willkommen im Forum.  :Smile: 

----------

## Pujan

Jo vielen dank  :Very Happy: 

OK wenn man damit solche schwierigkeiten hat nehm ich dann die Minimal-Cd. Dabei muss der Pc ein Internetzugang haben wenn ich installiere? 

Und wo bekommt man die Live cd?

----------

## nikaya

 *Pujan wrote:*   

> Dabei muss der Pc ein Internetzugang haben wenn ich installiere?

 

Ja,für Gentoo ist Internetanschluss ein Muss.Das ganze Design ist auf eine bestehende Internetverbindung ausgelegt.Es geht zur Not auch ohne,ist aber seeehr mühselig.

 *Pujan wrote:*   

> Und wo bekommt man die Live cd?

 

Zum Beispiel hier.  :Wink: 

Noch ein Tipp:Du kannst auch mit einer Knoppix oder dergleichen Gentoo installieren.Stage3,Portage-Snapshot und dergleichen wird alles nachgeladen.Es geht nur darum eine geeignete Umgebung für die Installation zu schaffen.Und das geht z.B. auch mit Knoppix,welches manchmal von der Hardwareerkennung sogar besser geeignet ist.

----------

## Pujan

Danke lad mir erst mal runter und versuch mein Glück.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## musv

Herzlich willkommen im Forum und bei Gentoo. 

Und um die Freude gleich mal etwas zu trüben:

1. Toller aussagekräftiger Thread-Titel. Damit finden andere Leute bestimmt ganz schnell den Thread hier, wenn sie ein ähnliches Anliegen haben.

2. Um zu testen, ob generell auf Deinem Notebook Linux funktioniert, gibt es auch Live-CDs a la Knoppix. Da kannst du "zum Herantasten" erstmal ganz in Ruhe probieren. Eine Gentoo-Installation ist für den Fall etwas fehl am Platz.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Naja warum soll eine Gentoo installation fehl am Platz sein, lesen muss man bei allen distris und sich damit auseinandersetzen, und wenn er halt 5 Wochen braucht bis das OS steht ist doch egal danach kann er es (5 Wochen hat es bei mir gedauert, aber hatte auch nicht jeden Tag Zeit und musste viel lesen, aber habe in der Zeit viel über Linux gelernt).

Und Hardwaretechnisch mach dir echt keine Sorgen, Linux ist mittlerweile soweit das es fast alles unterstützt, wenn auch manchmal nur mit closed source Treibern.

CoS24

----------

## Pujan

Ok bin jetzt etwas verwirrt, was soll ich denn jetzt machen  :Question: 

Will nur testen ob es auf mein Laptop klappt oder nicht und wenn es dann funktioniert auch benuzten.

Was ist denn jetzt der einfachste Weg das heraus zufinden?

Und wenn das Knoppix ist wie besorg ich mir das?

----------

## xraver

LiveCD besorgen und schauen ob alles funktioniert. Danach kannst du dir Gentoo installieren

Schade das man zur Zeit keine Ubuntu CD umsonst ordern kann.

Knoppix kannst du dir hier downloaden; http://www.knoppix.org/

Das ISO-Image brennst du dann als ISO.

Solltest du Probleme mit dem Brennen haben - ich bin mir sicher im Zeitschriftenladen deines Vertrauens findest du eine Linux Zeitschrift die eine solche CD beinhaltet.

Es muss ja nicht Knoppix sein. Ubuntu tut es auch sehr gut.

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads

----------

## Pujan

Jo so mach ich es.

Die Live CD also die minimal-Cd von Gentoo muss ich das dann auch als .iso datei brennen?

----------

## xraver

http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:j-o8hGImy00J:de.openoffice.org/doc/sonstiges/Iso-Image-brennen.pdf+ISo+brennen&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=de

http://www.wlsoft.de/wnflinux/index_0068.html

http://www.pc-magazin.de/praxis/cm/page/page.php?table=pg&id=4083

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/71637-tutorial-images-brennen-mit-isorecorder.html

http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm

----------

## Pujan

Danke für die schnelle antwort aber ein JA hätte auch genügt

Boa bin am Knoppix (4 Gig) laden mit meiner 1000er Leitung.^^   :Laughing: 

Ich weiß man kann sich das auch bestellen aber.....

----------

## nikaya

 *Pujan wrote:*   

> Boa bin am Knoppix (4 Gig) laden mit meiner 1000er Leitung.^^  

 

Die DVD ist etwas Overkill.Die CD von Knoppix hätte es auch getan (696MB):

http://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/knoppix/KNOPPIX_V5.1.1CD-2007-01-04-DE.iso

----------

## Pujan

Cool dann nehm ich das vielen dank  :Surprised: 

----------

## Hotzenplotz

Ich empfehle dir die Live CD und dann machst Du den Browser auf und gehst aufs Handbuch. Zur Installation öffnest Du die Konsole und machst auch die gesamte Installation da drauf. Ist gleich wie die Minimal CD nur kannst Du dabei das Handbuch online lesen.

Viel Glück[/url]

----------

